#ubuntu-zh 2011-11-04
<asdfasdfsdf> 中文？
#ubuntu-zh 2013-10-28
<legacy_h> dd
<legacy_h> dd
#ubuntu-zh 2017-11-02
<mokou_> ??
<mokou_> HI~
